# Sony to introduce Mastered in 4K Blu-rays



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: FlatPanelsHD


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hopefully Sony will include that update free to Playstation 3 owners like they did with 3D.
If so I would say that the purchase of my Version One Playstation 3 was the best investment ever!!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I am curious to see if the quality of these "Mastered" movies are indeed equal to real native 4K quality or not  ..


----------

